# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Mosura vs Borneowild

## mimin5zidane

Hi guys. I would like to get an opinion from bros and experts here. 
Mosura is widely used by shrimp keepers here. But Mosura is pretty expensive as compared to Borneowild which specialize in shrimp products as well. So does Borneowild gives off the same result as well? Any one had experience before?

----------


## stormhawk

From what I've seen when the GC shopkeeper feeds the shrimp, one of the BorneoWild products does get them into a frenzy, in this case the product aptly named Frenzy. I have no idea on Mosura products but given their popularity, they must be very effective as well. As with all shrimp products, the drawback is the cost, but then again, you can always DIY your own shrimp food with spirulina powder etc.

----------


## darrentyl

Can also consider whether how long can the soil last, that might give you some idea on which one to go for.

----------


## Matt

Let's put it this way, Mosura has got a long history specializing shrimp products, one of the very first to be widely marketed successfully during early years of CRS hobby. Borneo Wild came up firstly as a aquascaping specialists with lots of products and tools with secondary marketing in shrimp-keeping products. With that, formulated some of their aqua plant fertilizers to be shrimp-safe and is very reliable. 

Price wise, I would say Borneo Wild is slightly more affordable than Mosura.

Maybe to make this thread more meaningful/helpful to you, are you comparing any particular product? Soil? Shrimp food? Breeding Liquid? Minerals? Water Conditioners?

----------


## mimin5zidane

Hmm. To be exact, i would compare the food and minerals. Borneowild is much cheaper. In every product, the description is similar. Saying about better growth, better coloration. For borneowild, there is even food for the white coloration which is rather specific. My question would be if more expensive product equals to better? There are many type of mineral available for both mosura and borneowild. And i just found out about Benibachi which is even more expensive!

----------


## Matt

For Borneo Wild, You can try the Borneo White but dun expect it to work wonders.... Improvement is barely noticeable... Perhaps need to complete the entire bottle to see significance? Like taking antibiotics?

If more expensive equates to better, tmr I shall buy some unknown unbranded shrimp food, re-label as my product and sell at price higher than Mosura. Please buy from me.  :Razz: 

The products from both brands cater to different needs, niche and as a matter of fact, also to make you buy more impulsively. I have also been reading up on Borneo Wild's products as they appear like what you had mentioned, going down to specifics, larger quantity in package yet cheaper than Mosura. But think again, those that you have read on the bottle is written by the brand manufacturer and meant to make you want to buy them. How well it works? They keep your shrimps fed and healthy, no hoohaa about it.

At the end of the day, down to personal preference or willingness to try something less used by most or who chose to be silent about the products.

----------


## mimin5zidane

Ah yes. That is so true. Thanks for the well written replies by the way.  :Smile:  I think I'll just stick to what the pro here used. Hehs. Is the a poll that shows what brand people use here?

----------


## avex30

You compare it this way

mosura total currently there is 

Bt9,Excel,Speciality food,Gravidas,Tonic Pro,Bioplus,Richwater,shrimpton. 


Borneowild itself have alot full range

Can't recall theirs 

If you plus all the product that is consider food or enchancer to shrimp the price is about there.

----------


## Matt

> Ah yes. That is so true. Thanks for the well written replies by the way.  I think I'll just stick to what the pro here used. Hehs. Is the a poll that shows what brand people use here?


Just giving my 2cents worth since I had already kinda come to a conclusion myself about the products from both brands. But then again, I may change over my entire drawer of Mosura products to Borneo Wild for a change when they run out. In fact, I'm starting a new tank using Borneo Wild's Minerax and Bacter Cryster. But will not post any review if all turns out well as it should be and since it will take a Long long maturation of tank to notice any differences that may not be significant after all.

You can start a poll in the new thread menu. There is an option to include poll and such. Happy shrimping.  :Wink:

----------


## cheetf

Mercedes vs BMW, which is better? I don't know because I have neither. Hahaha.

It's very much a personal preference when it comes to these products. It's observations of which products work for you. Personally, I have been using Mosura since they started and I seem to go back to it even though after trying others because I find that it works for my shrimps. 

Like bro Avex says, price is around there. It just depends where you buy it from.

----------


## mimin5zidane

> Just giving my 2cents worth since I had already kinda come to a conclusion myself about the products from both brands. But then again, I may change over my entire drawer of Mosura products to Borneo Wild for a change when they run out. In fact, I'm starting a new tank using Borneo Wild's Minerax and Bacter Cryster. But will not post any review if all turns out well as it should be and since it will take a Long long maturation of tank to notice any differences that may not be significant after all.
> 
> You can start a poll in the new thread menu. There is an option to include poll and such. Happy shrimping.


Thanks bro! I'm still learning from pros here.  :Smile:  
Since income also not that much, might as well follow first experiment later. Haha

----------


## mimin5zidane

> Mercedes vs BMW, which is better? I don't know because I have neither. Hahaha.
> 
> It's very much a personal preference when it comes to these products. It's observations of which products work for you. Personally, I have been using Mosura since they started and I seem to go back to it even though after trying others because I find that it works for my shrimps. 
> 
> Like bro Avex says, price is around there. It just depends where you buy it from.


I've been buying from Y618. Pretty reasonable pricing right?

----------


## Ecalyte

I think the best pricing will come from
C328. They always knock a couple of bucks from listed price that is the same listed price as other LFS if not already cheaper..

----------


## jayhou

no1 comparing with benibachi or hikari? 

are they inferior compared to mosura or borneowild?

----------


## Dscheng

This is a old thread. I am using Lowkeys product.. seriously it is one of the best product for shrimp i ever use. Very effective on my PRL.

----------

